
Patrick Stewart stuns fans with 'Star Trek' return - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_c20618fab47258f48fd751bd1412df23
======
eatbitseveryday
I must say I'm excited. I hope the series does not devolve into modern
theatrics seen in typical film these days - explosions and little plot or
character development. These were the characteristics I enjoyed in TNG, as we
got to learn about who the characters were, their aspirations, and how they
lived their lives in this futuristic version of our space-time continuum.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
I really miss the TNG era - I miss watching principles characters who were
driven by strong moral principles and the urge to explore, who were willing to
discuss and change their opinion if they were wrong, who were ready to stand
up for what they thought was right, and who didn't solve every problem via
violence backed by Beastie Boy.

~~~
scarface74
TNG had no stakes. You knew after every episode, things were going to return
to the status quo.

~~~
Doxin
I don't know about you but I _enjoy_ that immensely. I'm often not in the mood
for high-stakes anything. I watch tv to relax, not to get amped up.

~~~
scarface74
Only a few episodes were compelling. It’s hard to tell a compelling story with
long term arcs where the effects of decisions have consequences in 50 minutes.
All of the Trek shows after TNG had story arcs that didn’t get resolved at the
end. Voyager was kind of a mixed bag admittedly.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
Did you watch it at the time or in retrospect? That was largely the style of
TV at the time, so I'm wondering if you experienced it while the expectations
were still there, or if you were already in the world of Heroes and Lost when
you watched it.

~~~
scarface74
Good point. I did watch it when it originally aired. Even then I remember
preferring the episodes that connected back to a slightly deeper story.

TNG characters also seemed to “perfect”. I didn’t watch too much of the the
original trek but I did watch the movies.

~~~
slowmovintarget
The too-perfectness was a Gene Roddenberry thing. It was literally a part of
the show's "bible" that characters didn't have any interpersonal conflicts
with each other, because this was Gene's utopian future.

It made it very difficult to write a good show. In season 3 they threw that
out (somewhat) and focussed on character development.

